# neutered and non neutered



## LookingCheeky (Apr 21, 2009)

I have just 'found' (quite literally) a rabbit hoping about the street so ive taking it in. 
I will be going to the vet and pet shop first thing in the morning to let them know I have found it. 
But i have reservations about actually taking it in as im scared if they dont find its home it will be put in to 'kennels' which i dont want. 

I let it have a run around my rabbit out door bit as she was locked away in her own bit just to run around as it is currently in a carry case in my kitchen. 

I noticed it weeing a lot, i no this is a sent thing often done by un-neutered rabbits. 
Is this done by both male and female or just by one of the sexes? 


As im here I may as well ask you opinion on the situation of finding him, im going to call the local paper as well, but is it right for me to keep it till an owner is found and if they dont appear to just keep it?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

My tramp was found wondering the streets, his owners never came forwards.

i think as long as you have the space to keep him while you look for the owners there is nothing wrong with that.

i would contact the local animal warden, and put posters up saying rabbit found, i would not add a description or a picture though, as people may think they can come forwards and just claim him for any reason (anything from a pet for themselves or some one else, down to reptile food, or bait for dog fighting)
i would also alert your local RSPCA and tell them you have found a rabbit and are keeping it at yours if they get any one looking, and give them your contact details

both males and females will scent mark, if you are not sure how to sex them, if you can get some pics of its bits we can help you.

i would keep it well away from your bun for now, as he could be carrying a disease but not showing any symptoms yet


----------



## LookingCheeky (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you think if i take it to the vet they will make me leave it there?
Because it can be checked for illness and sex then i can decide what to do from there i just tried to pick it up and it bit me :/ so i think no matter what it needs to be neutered


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no i dont think they would make you leave it, you can tell them that if any one reports a bunny missing to point them in your direction


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I found Angel at the bottom of our garden, took her to the RSPCA just to be checked for a chip, and to let them know I could keep her at mine, either until someone came forward or forever. No-one ever came and she stayed with me for the rest of her days, cost us a fotune in vets bills mind you!

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I wonder how many people do have theirs microchipped. Does anybody know how much it is to be done. I'd be gutted if I lost my boy. May be something to consider


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

think its abot £20 hun


----------



## LookingCheeky (Apr 21, 2009)

I found the bunnies home  shes all safe the women who had her was distraught so im happy shes back home now


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww thats great, did you maybe give her some advise about neutering her and finding her a friend?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww so glad this had a happy ending. My Kismet was a stray too but she has a forever home here now


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Aww so glad this had a happy ending. My Kismet was a stray too but she has a forever home here now


Kismet is luuurvely!!


----------

